# ► virals pixel shop | full as heck



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

Virals said:


> I think after this batch I'm going to retire these pixels! I can only do a certain base for so long before it gets boring aHHH
> If anyone _REALLY_ wants one you can send me a PM but I won't be accepting any more in this thread.
> 
> Don't worry I'll probably get bored and come up with a new style tonight fml



























































































► *Rules*
↳ Not first come first serve. I have the right to reject any requests that either do not interest me or think I can't pull off.
↳ Do not pay_ before_ I accept. Pay _after_ I accept or I will not start until you do.
↳ Mayors/OCs must have a visual reference. Nor do I like having 50 different reference pictures that I have to piece together.
↳ Keyword is cranberry. You need to put this in the "other" section of the form.
↳ I can do some _simple_ animations such as blinking/bouncing/winking/etc.​
► *Prices*
Base → _250 TBT_
Animation → +_50 TBT_​► *Slots*
↳ sheepie paid
↳ emmatheweirdo paid, couple​
► *Waiting List*
↳ jupisan
↳ open
↳ open​
► *Form*

```
[INDENT][SIZE=1][B]Reference[/B]: [image links only please!]
[B]Animation[/B]: [ yes or no, blinking, bouncing, and/or winking]
[B]Price[/B]: [250 tbt + 50 tbt per animation]
[B]Other[/B]: [comments/questions or a request not mentioned][/SIZE][/INDENT]
```


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2015)

Do my OC? :3


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Omg can you do me from here ; u ; http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 4, 2015)

eep these are so cute! okay i finally have a photo now jesus that took awhile



Spoiler: mayor











could i have her bouncing? i mean of course if i'm not too late lol
veggies!!!


----------



## Noiree (Jan 4, 2015)

Those are adorable! :3 I would love it if you could do my mayor ^~^. x. I think you should charge at least 100 tbt or more for them. I'll tip ofc ^~^

Veggies are life c8


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

Please consider drawing my friend's mayor?



Spoiler



Mayor Alvery:
View attachment 73144
Though, could you draw her hair as long, rather than short?   

art by kyukon:






Thank you!

Veggies XD


----------



## kassie (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe mine? Thank you for considering c:

Also I like veggies.





Spoiler:


----------



## sally. (Jan 4, 2015)

really cute! here's my mayor if you would like to consider her: [x] [x]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

My goodness give me some veggies, these are cuter than my pixels. XD

If you consider doing my oc, I would love it. 
*[here]*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe consider my Mayor please : D?

Mayor Kairi - [x]

Veggies! are gross xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Mmmmmm taste those Veggies! As for price, how long does it take you and what do you use? That should help you decide. I price mine at 100 - 150 for non animated, and 250 animated. I use Sai, a mouse, and it takes me 20 mins to an hour depending on what it is, so I think my prices are fair. But yours look amazing! 250 tbt bells I would proudly pay!


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

*I updated the rules!*


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Could you please do my mayor?? </3 a cute blinking animation would be adorable if you can~



Spoiler










 only difference is that her hair should be a little longer ^^ (like my signature~) pleaseeee <3

EDIT: Also hi


----------



## nammie (Jan 4, 2015)

aw these are super cute!! unfortunately I can't offer any pricing help since idk how much stuff goes for here;;
if you wanna consider my mayor: 
in game ref
art ref | art ref #2

edit/ i love veggies!! esp salad


----------



## kassie (Jan 4, 2015)

Fixed my post so they follow your rules c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Fixed my post so they follow your rules c:



As did I : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> As did I : )


Ditto, both of mine.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't particularly like veggies, but I'm hungry for these cute pixels!


Spoiler: mayor ref











and I think these pixels are worth 150-300 tbt? Depending on how much you think is worth the effort you put in it c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahhhh thank you for adding me to the list, super excited<3


----------



## Noiree (Jan 4, 2015)

Updated :3


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Maybe consider my Mayor please : D?
> 
> Mayor Kairi - [x]
> 
> Veggies! are gross xD


You get a slot! yee



Lolipup said:


> Could you please do my mayor?? </3 a cute blinking animation would be adorable if you can~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the outfit you're wearing the same as the chick in your sig too?? it's hard to tell its too bright x)



nammie said:


> aw these are super cute!! unfortunately I can't offer any pricing help since idk how much stuff goes for here;;
> if you wanna consider my mayor:
> in game ref
> art ref | art ref #2
> ...


wow cutie u get a slot too.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 4, 2015)

i hope i'm not too late !veggies are actually my favorite.


Spoiler


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhh thank you for adding me to the list, super excited<3


Kitten got slot, lol. Not surprised. 

-------

As for IGB, I am not sure. There is one pixel thread offering 100k? for one pixel. Another in the past offered 3 - 5 million depending on the detail. Really its up to you again what you think. I would be happy paying something around the million range of numbers hehe.


----------



## f11 (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler











Ooh can you do my mayor? veggies amirite...

For pricing I'd suggest like 200k-900k igb or like 50-150 btb


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2015)

Would you consider doing my mayor please? :D (x) (x) I like veggies


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Aw, goodbye slots. I can dream.


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy bajeebus ok I need to go eat then I need to sort out the thread/slots.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Kitten got slot, lol. Not surprised.
> 
> -------
> 
> As for IGB, I am not sure. There is one pixel thread offering 100k? for one pixel. Another in the past offered 3 - 5 million depending on the detail. Really its up to you again what you think. I would be happy paying something around the million range of numbers hehe.



Yeah I'm having trouble cause the prices are soooo different depending on the person. ; 3; Thank you!!!


----------



## nammie (Jan 4, 2015)

Virals said:


> You get a slot! yee
> 
> 
> is the outfit you're wearing the same as the chick in your sig too?? it's hard to tell its too bright x)
> ...



ah thank you-!!!! * O *


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

*huggles Chibi : O*


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh well looks like I gotta draw my OC X3 (Don;t worry I will burn it with fire later XD)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Virals said:


> Yeah I'm having trouble cause the prices are soooo different depending on the person. ; 3; Thank you!!!


I'll link you to my thread when I had to figure out these prices lol. I'm also terrible. It might help you. ^^

------

Poof: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?249727-CLOSED


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep! same outfit ^^ sorry for the brightness, my computer tends to be weird when I'm putting glow, it looks dark but ends up being too light on other screens


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *huggles Chibi : O*


You making a pixel army?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You making a pixel army?



Of sorts it would seem xD *is addicted to pixel art too ;D*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Of sorts it would seem xD *is addicted to pixel art too ;D*


Them jumping around is hypnotizing you, that's what it is.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Them jumping around is hypnotizing you, that's what it is.



Yuss, it's like a drug 8'D A pixely drug haha xD


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

Hoookay so slots are *closed* right now.

They'll reopen when all 3 are done!


----------



## Nerd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll be stalking this thread for when you're open again ehehe

You have a wonderful style, and plus I absolutely love pixels ;v;

For pricing, personally, I think 150tbt+ and more for animated ones is pretty good ! 
and the igb equivalent. I don't know the exact conversions, but ye. 
You could also do it for dreamies if you wanted to? Not sure if you're into doing that, but there's a suggestion~

I'll be back c:


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

These pixels are amazing! ! Teach me plz xD i shall stalk till u open x)


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay!~ thanks for accepting my mayor <3 very kind of chu ^^


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

First one done aw ye


----------



## August (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey, wondering if you could do my mayor? I can do an AT or give you some TBT for it. Sadly, I don't do pixel art (I'm really bad at it), but I can totally draw your mayor!

http://darkavengersasuke09.deviantart.com/ <---- My dA


*Keyword is: Veggies! You will be ignored unless you have this in your post.*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would love to have one if you aren't full!

Veggies just in case.


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

*Last freebie done! I'll open up the 3 slots again then I'll change this to a shop!*


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you consider my oc? My ref is on the first page.


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Can you consider my oc? My ref is on the first page.



read the rules~ but sorry there is too much black for my liking ; 3;


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah okay~ I'm fine with that~


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

maybe my mayor?
http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/mayor-kitsune.html
veggies


----------



## Noiree (Jan 4, 2015)

could do my mayor ^~^. x  <--. xD without the eyes closed screenshot fails ;o;

Veggies are life c8


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 4, 2015)

If you're still interested in doing mayors, I'll put mine out there for consideration:

*Reference(s):*


Spoiler















If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.


Veggies veggies veggies~



Also, as much as I'd love to be able to give you some feedback of value, pixels aren't something I'm familiar with. But I think your style of them is really cute and nicely detailed without being too cluttered. Very nice work!


----------



## August (Jan 4, 2015)

So can you do August? He does wear a lot of dark colored clothing though.... The link is a reference of sorts. Veggies.

*http://s700.photobucket.com/user/DarkAvengerSasuke09/media/10904263_784226604982244_1774252879_n.jpg.html*


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

August said:


> So can you do August? He does wear a lot of dark colored clothing though.... The link is a reference of sorts. Veggies.
> 
> *http://s700.photobucket.com/user/DarkAvengerSasuke09/media/10904263_784226604982244_1774252879_n.jpg.html*



pretty cute actually! you're added


----------



## August (Jan 4, 2015)

Virals said:


> pretty cute actually! you're added



Hec yeah! Whoot, whoot! Lol


----------



## Virals (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm getting in the shower so I'll be afk~


----------



## pengutango (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe mine? Will leave ref for consideration~

*[x]* OR *[x]*

Veggies are yummy. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh my veggies! Second try!
Same thing, my OC again if you consider. Thank you. 
* [ Here ]*

If that is not to your liking if its too simple, here is my in-game character.
*[ Here ]*


----------



## plumecat (Jan 5, 2015)

oh would you maybe do my mayor? 
the sweater is just a navy blue with a cherry print pattern c:

or i have this one instead, but the hair is meant to be in pigtails. 

if you decide to do one of mine, thank you, veggies ​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 5, 2015)

ahhhhh so cute!!i'm probably too late wahh ;w;
if not, can i have him blinking? c: {x}
i always eat my fruits and _veggies!!_​


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah wow. Not sure if you're still considering which to choose but I'll put my reference here anyway, veggies. Definitely will be looking to buy one when you make a shop ^^


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Can't wait for this! *dance*


----------



## Virals (Jan 5, 2015)

Alright I edited the first post. I'm pretty exhausted right now so I'll finish up Augusts tonight since it's super simple and see when I get to the next two. I'll be pretty busy with the boyfriend the next 2 days so expect them on Wednesday!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh my goodness thank you so much for choosing to do my mayor! I can't wait to see the finished piece :> Your pixels are absolutely lovely! Thank you again and have fun with your boyfriend.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Virals said:


> Alright I edited the first post. I'm pretty exhausted right now so I'll finish up Augusts tonight since it's super simple and see when I get to the next two. I'll be pretty busy with the boyfriend the next 2 days so expect them on Wednesday!



Have fun with your bf! Your pixels really are quite lovely. I would def TBT commish you in the future (I have some ideas lol)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 5, 2015)

Virals said:


> Alright I edited the first post. I'm pretty exhausted right now so I'll finish up Augusts tonight since it's super simple and see when I get to the next two. I'll be pretty busy with the boyfriend the next 2 days so expect them on Wednesday!



Ahhh yay!!! You picked mine ;w; Tysm <333 Have fun with your bf! I get to see mine soon too :3


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 5, 2015)

Eeep thank you so much! She's adorable and I am happy <3


----------



## Virals (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay boyfriend is taking a later ferry so I might be able to finish the next 2 lmfao


----------



## kesttang (Jan 5, 2015)

Take your time. Real life is much important lol.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 5, 2015)

These are so cuuuuuute @w@


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

*Aw yiss! All freebies are done and now the shop is open!*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Holy Veggies! Now's my chance!  But it says image links only.  I don't have one now.


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Holy Veggies! Now's my chance!  But it says image links only.  I don't have one now.



well i guess it kinda depends on what you have????


----------



## Sholee (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*: 





*Animation*: no animation
*Price*: 250
*Other*: Could you make the BG size 100x150, I would like to use it as an avatar, the colored square can stay it's original size, but the whole bg 100x150 (i hope you get what i mean lols)


CRANBERRY!​


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Sholee said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the rules please~ x)


----------



## Sholee (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> Read the rules please~ x)



eek sorry, i editted my post


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Sholee said:


> eek sorry, i editted my post


Hehe alright cool, thanks! You're accepted and I'll get started when I receive payment~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> well i guess it kinda depends on what you have????


I can only post images on my laptop. It just wont do.


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I can only post images on my laptop. It just wont do.


Oh merr D:
Do you have the pic(s) posted anywhere else??


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

Would you accept a green candy (worth ~300 btb) as payment for a pixel with animation? cx


----------



## Dork (Jan 7, 2015)

// cries bc i haven't made a ref of my mayor yet

EXPECT ME IN THE FUTURE



Spoiler


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> Oh merr D:
> Do you have the pic(s) posted anywhere else??


How can that work?


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Would you accept a green candy (worth ~300 btb) as payment for a pixel with animation? cx


Merr I'm not really into collectibles right now, sorry! D:



Faybun said:


> // cries bc i haven't made a ref of my mayor yet
> 
> EXPECT ME IN THE FUTURE
> 
> ...



heHEHEHE OKIE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> How can that work?


idk if you have an iphone but you can either copy the URL of the pic or just send me the URL of the page you have it posted to.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> Merr I'm not really into collectibles right now, sorry! D:



Not a problem. Thanks anyway~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> Merr I'm not really into collectibles right now, sorry! D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a phone. I'll send you the link to where it came from.

*Here it is!*


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't have a phone. I'll send you the link to where it came from.
> 
> *Here it is!*


oh i must have totally misunderstood everything then lmfao

if you fill out a form you'll totes be accepted!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> oh i must have totally misunderstood everything then lmfao
> 
> if you fill out a form you'll totes be accepted!


Alright!

*Reference*: [image links only please!] I showed it to you already.
*Animation*: [ yes or no, blinking, bouncing, and/or winking] Blinking please!
*Price*: [250 tbt + 50 tbt per animation] With the addition of 1 animation, its gonna be 300 TBT
*Other*: [comments/questions or a request not mentioned] And just in case you don't see it, he's barefoot.​
I'll pay the TBT when i'm back!


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright!
> 
> *Reference*: [image links only please!] I showed it to you already.
> *Animation*: [ yes or no, blinking, bouncing, and/or winking] Blinking please!
> ...



Sounds good to me! c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> Sounds good to me! c:


I'm back and I shall now pay you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks!


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*: { ♥ }
*Animation*: Yes, Winking
*Price*: 300 TBT
*Other*: I had to quote for the cranberry! ; v ;​
Thank you for considering!


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> *Reference*: { ♥ }
> *Animation*: Yes, Winking
> *Price*: 300 TBT
> *Other*: n/a​
> Thank you for considering!


cute! but you'll have to read the rules before i can accept ; 3;


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> cute! but you'll have to read the rules before i can accept ; 3;


I'm so sorry ; v ; I was so confused because I couldn't see anything. Had to quote 8'D 
/edited form


----------



## Cudon (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*:REFS


Spoiler:  calypso ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ribboned straw hat
- thick glasses
- qr coat w dress
- leg warmers, not in pic tho, old ref :c
(http://moridb.com/items/socks/leg-warmers)
(the pattern isnt all that clear so they can be one colored
- basketball shoes

Coat qr:






*Animation*:nop :c
*Price*: 250, non animated. cant afford animated rn
*Other*: its mentioned in the ref but my mayors pic is slightly outdated, im using leg warmers
 CRANBERRY !​


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> I'm so sorry ; v ; I was so confused because I couldn't see anything. Had to quote 8'D
> /edited form



haha no problem!! i'm probably going to change that eventually. Accepted!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> *Reference*:REFS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  calypso ref
> ...



Accepted as well!!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*: 



Spoiler: ref




-silver glasses
-pastel purple shirt with a melting cross and rips on both sleeves 
-bone pants
-purple high tops


*Animation*: no 
*Price*: 250btb
*Other*: is it possible for the bg to be black and pastel purple stripes (horizontal)? if not then just make it pastel purple please, cranberry!​


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Religious-Sonic said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute! if you read the rules i can accept


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> cute! if you read the rules i can accept


Sorry about that~ It's in there now. c:


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Religious-Sonic said:


> Sorry about that~ It's in there now. c:


yay~ accepted!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*: 
amara: http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/amara.html
(preferably shinigami outfit: http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/1/6/13164240/9832923_orig.jpg)
Lilith : http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/1/6/13164240/3503356_orig.png
*Animation*: yes blink 
*Price*: 300 x 2?
*Other*: cranberry  ​


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> *Reference*:
> amara: http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/amara.html
> (preferably shinigami outfit: http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/1/6/13164240/9832923_orig.jpg)
> Lilith : http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/1/6/13164240/3503356_orig.png
> ...



cute! accepted if you're alright with me maaaybe not doing Amaras wings. i'll definitely attempt them but if they turn out garbage i'll give u 2 versions lol


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

Virals said:


> cute! accepted if you're alright with me maaaybe not doing Amaras wings. i'll definitely attempt them but if they turn out garbage i'll give u 2 versions lol



sure!! sending payment over!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reference*: [x] (the girl) 
*Animation*: yes blink
*Price*: 300 tbt 
*Other*: cranberyy yum :D (also the thing under her eyepatch is goo)​


----------



## Virals (Jan 7, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> *Reference*: [x] (the girl)
> *Animation*: yes blink
> *Price*: 300 tbt
> *Other*: cranberyy yum :D (also the thing under her eyepatch is goo)​


rad~ accepted!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2015)

Virals said:


> rad~ accepted!!



woo~ sending bells now! thank you :D


----------



## bunella (Jan 8, 2015)

*Reference*: ref
*Animation*: bounce? cx
*Price*: 300 tbt
*Other*: cranberry ouo​


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 8, 2015)

*Reference*: would you do fanart? if so, maybe ranka lee (link)?
*Animation*: yes, winking please?
*Price*: 300 tbt
*Other*: never tried a cranberry before o:​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)

*Reference*: {x}
*Animation*: bouncing and blinking?? If not just bouncing :3
*Price*: 300!
*Other*: no glasses please. And cute pastel colors! cranberry!!!!

Also! Would you be interested in an art trade? Or art discount XD let me know!​


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

*Reference*:


Spoiler:  











*Animation*: blinking+bouncing
*Price*: 350TBT
*Other*: cranberries cranberries cranberries.​


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

bunella said:


> *Reference*: ref
> *Animation*: bounce? cx
> *Price*: 300 tbt
> *Other*: cranberry ouo​



Accepted! You're added to the slots and I'll make a waiting list so I don't forget anyone else!



Ayaya said:


> *Reference*: would you do fanart? if so, maybe ranka lee (link)?
> *Animation*: yes, winking please?
> *Price*: 300 tbt
> *Other*: never tried a cranberry before o:​





computertrash said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



You two are also added! Don't send me the bells yet though~ I'll add you two the waiting list and when I'm finished all the slots I can PM you!



buuunii said:


> *Reference*: {x}
> *Animation*: bouncing and blinking?? If not just bouncing :3
> *Price*: 300!
> *Other*: no glasses please. And cute pastel colors!
> ...



read the ruuulesss
I'd definitely be interested in an art trade! But I don't have a complete reference for my mayor tho since I restarted and don't have the items yet ; 3;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)

Virals said:


> read the ruuulesss
> I'd definitely be interested in an art trade! But I don't have a complete reference for my mayor tho since I restarted and don't have the items yet ; 3;



EDITED AHAHAHHA
but yeah its ok
i mean im fine doing it with just the items
ive done it before


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

buuunii said:


> EDITED AHAHAHHA
> but yeah its ok
> i mean im fine doing it with just the items
> ive done it before



I'm more than down if you're alright with it! PM me and I can get the pics all organized x)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

ahhh omg your shop is doing so well!! i was gonna come back to ask for my mayor, but looks like you're full ;w; oh well, hopefully i'll catch you next time <33


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhh omg your shop is doing so well!! i was gonna come back to ask for my mayor, but looks like you're full ;w; oh well, hopefully i'll catch you next time <33



lmfao thank you!! i'm definitely keeping myself busy omg


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Trying to get some TBT from making a pixel shop to get one of these!
I need one of these


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)

Virals said:


> I'm more than down if you're alright with it! PM me and I can get the pics all organized x)



Got your PM and i can tots do it no worries 8D
What do you want me to draw besides mayor? Any villagers?


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Got your PM and i can tots do it no worries 8D
> What do you want me to draw besides mayor? Any villagers?



Radical! And I'm not sureee~ Anyone in my sig is fine :')


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for accepting my request! ;w; Will send payment promptly! Can't wait to see how it'll turn out~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

ahh okok can i post now?? ;w;


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahh okok can i post now?? ;w;



of course!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

yayay okok thank you so much!! <33
*reference*: {[URL="http://sta.sh/21it0io0m7vq"]x[/URL]}
*animation*: no thank you c:
*price*: 250 tbt
*other*:could you have the background of it be like a lighter shade of her skirt?? also cranberries are yummy ;3;​


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> yayay okok thank you so much!! <33
> *reference*: {[URL="http://sta.sh/21it0io0m7vq"]x[/URL]}
> *animation*: no thank you c:
> *price*: 250 tbt
> *other*:could you have the background of it be like a lighter shade of her skirt?? also cranberries are yummy ;3;​



sounds good to me!! accepted~


----------



## Nerd (Jan 8, 2015)

aaa h I've been waiting for these to open, I just got home from school not too long ago so I hope I'm not too late ; A ;

*Reference*: http://i61.tinypic.com/18hz4z.jpg and http://i60.tinypic.com/2s8o11w.jpg
*Animation*: bouncing
*Price*: 300tbt
*Other*: cranberry! c: ​


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerd said:


> aaa h I've been waiting for these to open, I just got home from school not too long ago so I hope I'm not too late ; A ;
> 
> *Reference*: http://i61.tinypic.com/18hz4z.jpg and http://i60.tinypic.com/2s8o11w.jpg
> *Animation*: bouncing
> ...



read the rules and i'll accept~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to the boyfriends for 2 days and I'm leaving tonight so I'm going to try and finish as many as I can in the next hour after eating D:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

Virals said:


> sounds good to me!! accepted~


sent the tbt! tysm again!! <33


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2015)

*Reference*: * [ OC 2 ]*
*Animation*: Bouncing and blinking?
*Price*: 300 tbt bells
*Other*: Could you add a heart to it like this (http://i58.tinypic.com/2v2wf21.jpg), and add a white outline like the other examples you have? cranberry!​
I hope that's not too much.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 8, 2015)

Would it be rude to ask you to animate my pixel once I have the bells to pay for it?


----------



## Virals (Jan 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Reference*: * [ OC ]*
> *Animation*: Bouncing and blinking?
> *Price*: 300 tbt bells
> *Other*: Could you add a heart to it like this (http://i58.tinypic.com/2v2wf21.jpg), and add a white outline like the other examples you have? cranberry!​
> I hope that's not too much.


Awesome, accepted! You can either send the bells now or when I get back.



Dinomates said:


> Would it be rude to ask you to animate my pixel once I have the bells to pay for it?


Of course no problem! I won't be able to do anything until the 11th though


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2015)

Virals said:


> Awesome, accepted! You can either send the bells now or when I get back.


I'll send them now so I don't forget haha.


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 9, 2015)

*Reference*: [link]
Adding the daisy-chain crown is optional!
*Animation*: Blinking + bouncing
*Price*: 300 TBT bells
*Other*: cranberry​


----------



## Nerd (Jan 9, 2015)

Nerd said:


> aaa h I've been waiting for these to open, I just got home from school not too long ago so I hope I'm not too late ; A ;
> 
> *Reference*: http://i61.tinypic.com/18hz4z.jpg and http://i60.tinypic.com/2s8o11w.jpg
> *Animation*: bouncing
> ...



here, this should be good now!

//I apologize, I was in a rush ; A ;

tell me when to send the payment c:


----------



## r a t (Jan 9, 2015)

*Reference*: ~~
*Animation*: Blinking
*Price*: 300 tbt
*Other*: Cranberry~ Could I have a white border/outline around the mayor please, like in some of the other examples?​


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm on my 3 hour journey home now so I should be able to get a bunch of the pixels done tonight!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Do u do couples?


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Do u do couples?


I haven't done them but I can definitely try


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

I would like them animated how much would you charge?


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

Well depending on how many animations you want it'll probably be like 650 or 700 TBT


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm I think I'll pass just because i have already placed an order for 650 if I get rejected then I'll probably fill out an order form here.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Virals, if you haven't done mine yet could I please change the reference to this character -> * [ OC 2 ]*?
I've added it to the form.


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Virals, if you haven't done mine yet could I please change the reference to this character -> * [ OC 2 ]*?
> I've added it to the form.



Yeah, no problem!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Virals said:


> Yeah, no problem!!


Thank goodness! Thank you!

I've been buying too much pixels lately and I forgot I needed one of him ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you still doing these? I'd love one more.


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are you still doing these? I'd love one more.


Why yes I am! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> Why yes I am! c:


Thank goodness. I will fill out another form right now! ^^

*Reference*: [ ♥ ]
*Animation*: Bouncing and blinking
*Price*: 300 tbt bells (animated)
*Other*: Cranberry~ Add the little heart and the white outline, like you did in my last order <3


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

*Reference*: http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
*Animation*: No
*Price*: 250 BTB
*Other*: Thank you!​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*Reference*:




*Animation*: yes, bouncing
*Price*: 250 tbt + 50 tbt
*Other*: any more info about him check here cranberry! ​


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank goodness. I will fill out another form right now! ^^
> 
> *Reference*: [ ♥ ]
> *Animation*: Bouncing and blinking
> ...





kesttang said:


> *Reference*: http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
> *Animation*: No
> *Price*: 250 BTB
> *Other*: Thank you!​





buuunii said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're all accepted!! Send the bells I'll add you guys to the list and start ASAP!! <3


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2015)

Omg I'm so tempted omg!
*must resist, need to keep TBT*


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

hehehe 8) i'll still be here laterrr


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

kesttang said:


> *Reference*: http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
> *Animation*: No
> *Price*: 250 BTB
> *Other*: Thank you!​



I actually think animated would be good. I'll send the additional 50 BTB over. Just eyes blinking animation. Thank you!

EDIT: another question is that would you be able to do another character along with it? I can add addition 250 + 50 for the animation. Let me know. : P


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I actually think animated would be good. I'll send the additional 50 BTB over. Just eyes blinking animation. Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: another question is that would you be able to do another character along with it? I can add addition 250 + 50 for the animation. Let me know. : P



yee no problem! just edit your post so i dont forget! and are you talking about a couple or just another pixel?


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you accept half paying? I mean, for example, I pay you now 100 tbt, and later I pay yo the 250, and when I pay you all, you give me the chibi?


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Do you accept half paying? I mean, for example, I pay you now 100 tbt, and later I pay yo the 250, and when I pay you all, you give me the chibi?



kinda depends on how much later lmfao im a very forgetful person


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> yee no problem! just edit your post so i dont forget! and are you talking about a couple or just another pixel?



Yeah, I'll reedit the original post. I mean as a couple... I'm not too sure if you do couple. Lol. I really like your pixel. You're very skilled. : D


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Yeah, I'll reedit the original post. I mean as a couple... I'm not too sure if you do couple. Lol. I really like your pixel. You're very skilled. : D



thank you!! and i can definitely try~


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> thank you!! and i can definitely try~



Okay, if the couple doesn't work out then separate pixel would be fine. I'll pay 250 + 50 with animation either way. Thank you very much. 

*Reference*: http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
*Animation*: Yes, just blinking +50 BTB
*Price*: 250 BTB
*Other*: Thank you!​
*Reference*: http://imgur.com/Qac94lg
*Animation*: Yes, just blinking +50 BTB
*Price*: 250 BTB
*Other*: Thank you!​
EDIT: just paid. Let me know if you need more detail or question. Thank you very much again! : D


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

these are hella scute [supes-cute]
but
i
am
dirt poor
after I get marshy I am sooo going to buy one!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> You're all accepted!! Send the bells I'll add you guys to the list and start ASAP!! <3


Sending the tbt bells now.

Also it just came to me my oc's ponytail is pretty long, and I imagine you will be drawing it on the right of course. Well, the little heart. Could you move the heart to the left so it doesn't bug you? Shall I add that to the order form?


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

You're awesome! Great talented and loved the art work! Thank you again. : D


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2015)

wee woo wee woo

*Reference*: (x) (x) 
*Animation*: yes bouncing n blinkin
*Price*: 350 tbt
*Other*:cranberryyyy​
dang id order two more but id feel all slot hoggy and stuff lol


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> wee woo wee woo
> 
> *Reference*: (x) (x)
> *Animation*: yes bouncing n blinkin
> ...



ha go for it man they're all open c: accepted!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 14, 2015)

*Reference*: [x] I'm sorry if it's not that good to see ;;
*Animation*: yes, bouncing please!
*Price*: 300 tbt
*Other*: I can't remember the last time I had some cranberry juice​


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

Aradai said:


> *Reference*: [x] I'm sorry if it's not that good to see ;;
> *Animation*: yes, bouncing please!
> *Price*: 300 tbt
> *Other*: I can't remember the last time I had some cranberry juice​



accepted!! c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> ha go for it man they're all open c: accepted!



oh yay alright ;u; and sending the bells~ here's the other two i was gonna request (separate pixels)

*Reference*: (her face is kind of a pale white with brown blush) x x
*Animation*: yes blink n bounce
*Price*: 350 tbt
*Other*: i am a greedy butt that drinks ALL the cranberry juice​
*Reference*: x 
*Animation*: yup blink and bounce
*Price*: 350 tbt
*Other*: cranberreh​


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> oh yay alright ;u; and sending the bells~ here's the other two i was gonna request (separate pixels)
> 
> *Reference*: (her face is kind of a pale white with brown blush) x x
> *Animation*: yes blink n bounce
> ...



lmfao cute, accepted! i think you sent 1 x 350 already, yeah?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> lmfao cute, accepted! i think you sent 1 x 350 already, yeah?



woo ty and yup! ill send the 700 left now :D


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> woo ty and yup! ill send the 700 left now :D



aw yiss tyvm

ill get started on your guys' commissions later today~


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you do Anime characters? I am gonna put in a request, and if you don't, then please ignore!
*Reference*: [image links only please!] http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130809230712/danganronpa/images/5/50/Ibuki_(1).png
*Animation*: [ yes or no, blinking, bouncing, and/or winking] bouncing
*Price*: [250 tbt + 50 tbt per animation] 300
*Other*: [comments/questions or a request not mentioned] Could you add a musical note or two around her head? I don't care if they are animated or not. I will pay extra if needed. CRANBERRY!​


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

PokeCam420 said:


> Do you do Anime characters? I am gonna put in a request, and if you don't, then please ignore!
> *Reference*: [image links only please!] http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130809230712/danganronpa/images/5/50/Ibuki_(1).png
> *Animation*: [ yes or no, blinking, bouncing, and/or winking] bouncing
> *Price*: [250 tbt + 50 tbt per animation] 300
> *Other*: [comments/questions or a request not mentioned] Could you add a musical note or two around her head? I don't care if they are animated or not. I will pay extra if needed.​



no prob! but could you read the rules and provide a bigger ref pic? tyvm~


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> no prob! but could you read the rules and provide a bigger ref pic? tyvm~



Yeah, I realized I forgot the code word thing right after I posted and edited haha! 

And Sure! I will go grab one now! http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/316/5/4/ibuki_mioda_by_alduinhawke-d6tzacf.png


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, I realized I forgot the code word thing right after I posted and edited haha!
> 
> And Sure! I will go grab one now! http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/316/5/4/ibuki_mioda_by_alduinhawke-d6tzacf.png



ooo okay there we go thank you! accepted~ ♥


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yay! Sending bells now!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

Aw man if I knew you did couples. XD


----------



## Virals (Jan 15, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Aw man if I knew you did couples. XD



i can always put your two together if u want


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

Virals said:


> i can always put your two together if u want


Well, I don't want to cause too much trouble for you. 
Don't worry about it.


----------



## Virals (Jan 15, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well, I don't want to cause too much trouble for you.
> Don't worry about it.


It's no trouble at all!! I'll have to do it tomorrow though since Im on my phone and just crawled into bed


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

Virals said:


> It's no trouble at all!! I'll have to do it tomorrow though since Im on my phone and just crawled into bed


Well, if you want to, its up to you. Thank you <3


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 15, 2015)

*Reference*: click
*Animation*: yes, bouncing
*Price*: 300 btb
*Other*: hmm cranberry sauce :9​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 16, 2015)

I might have a special request for you later on. For now, BUMP! xD


----------



## lazuli (Jan 16, 2015)

*Reference*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Animation*: ya, bouncing and blinking
*Price*: 350TBT
*Other*: keep in mind that the lady has a lot of hair ok its like. ridiculous. sorry for such an old ref but i left my wire at home so i cant draw a new one. yaaa cranberries​
???????????????????????????? YEAH


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> *Reference*: click
> *Animation*: yes, bouncing
> *Price*: 300 btb
> *Other*: hmm cranberry sauce :9​





computertrash said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEE both accepted!!!

you're wanting the girl done ya??


----------



## lazuli (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> YEE both accepted!!!
> 
> you're wanting the girl done ya??



o i actually wanted both
i can pay extra
is like 600+ ok??


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> o i actually wanted both
> i can pay extra
> is like 600+ ok??


OHH yeah sry couples is x2 ; A;


----------



## jupisan (Jan 16, 2015)

can I be put on the waiting list since I dont have the tbt right now:
*Reference*: 



Spoiler











*Animation*: no
*Price*: 250
*Other*: cranberry. ​


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

jupisan said:


> can I be put on the waiting list since I dont have the tbt right now:
> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> ...



of course! c:


----------



## lazuli (Jan 16, 2015)

ok so 350 x 2 is 700!! thats ok!!


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok so 350 x 2 is 700!! thats ok!!



yup!!


----------



## sheepie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Reference*: x x
*Animation*: yes, blinking&bouncing
*Price*: 300tbt
*Other*: _cranberry pls_​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

you can do couples? *cries and begs for one* ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Reference*:


Spoiler: ref



main refs: {x}

eye color: his are dark brown, mine are blue-ish green

shoes: him {x} me {x}

clothes: both of us just wear jeans, his would be lighter jeans and mine would be a darker denim
as for shirts, we're both nerdy so any kind of tee with nintendo characters would work. or just simple colored t-shirts. probably green for him and pink for me

other info: 
i am about an inch taller
my glasses are actually grey, not brown (i got new ones)
his hair is usually kinda messy


*Animation*: nope c:
*Price*: 500tbt?
*Other*:cranberry​


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

sheepie said:


> *Reference*: x x
> *Animation*: yes, blinking&bouncing
> *Price*: 300tbt
> *Other*: _cranberry pls_​





emmatheweirdo said:


> you can do couples? *cries and begs for one* ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



accepted
and ya, well my couples are more just like 2 pixels smushed together so its x2 the price i am so LAZY
but okie accepted lmfao


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

make. isometric. shop!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

oh lol okok i feel you tho, i'll update my request~


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> make. isometric. shop!



SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE!! maybe when the auction is done???? i just have no idea what to price them at lmfao and i'd probably close this shop when i do cause im a baby and that would overwhelm me OTL. or make a joint shop with limited slots


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

i updated! let me know if that's okay ;w;


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i updated! let me know if that's okay ;w;


omf cute sounds perf


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

I think after this batch I'm going to retire these pixels! I can only do a certain base for so long before it gets boring aHHH
If anyone _REALLY_ wants one you can send me a PM but I won't be accepting any more in this thread.

Don't worry I'll probably get bored and come up with a new style tonight fml


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> I think after this batch I'm going to retire these pixels! I can only do a certain base for so long before it gets boring aHHH
> If anyone _REALLY_ wants one you can send me a PM but I won't be accepting any more in this thread.
> 
> Don't worry I'll probably get bored and come up with a new style tonight fml


Sorry to hear it. Well, regardless, as long as you are happy I don't guess it matters. Thank you for doing this for the community


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Totally understandable. Loved this thread and those pixels while it lasted for yeah. 

Also, I am wondering before you end this thread about the couple pixels for me. Have you decided to do them or not, just wondering.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm still happy with the pixel I got (that I now use as my avatar) and glad I managed to snag a spot before you closed. Thank you for opening this shop and putting time to make these pixels! I'll look forward to your next thread


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Totally understandable. Loved this thread and those pixels while it lasted for yeah.
> 
> Also, I am wondering before you end this thread about the couple pixels for me. Have you decided to do them or not, just wondering.



ohhhmygod i totally forgot about that! i think i was like half asleep when i sent u that omg.
what color of background do u want???


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> ohhhmygod i totally forgot about that! i think i was like half asleep when i sent u that omg.
> what color of background do u want???


lol, it's ok. XD
Let me think for a second, then I will edit this post.

------------

Pick any shade you think is best.


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, it's ok. XD
> Let me think for a second, then I will edit this post.
> 
> ------------
> ...



hows this???


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> Don't worry I'll probably get bored and come up with a new style tonight fml


story of my life omfg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> hows this???


Almost perfect! However where the heads are together, could you combine the white outline?


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Almost perfect! However where the heads are together, could you combine the white outline?


lmfao like this?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> lmfao like this?


I love you, its perfect <3


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

get to see the boyfriend again so i'll try and finish as much of these as possible tonight cause im probably not going to be on a lot the next two days~


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I love you, its perfect <3



yaaay im glad u like it ♥


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> get to see the boyfriend again so i'll try and finish as much of these as possible tonight cause im probably not going to be on a lot the next two days~
> 
> 
> yaaay im glad u like it ♥


Enjoy your time with your boyfriend.

And enjoy this yummy tip.


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Enjoy this yummy tip.



omg yass tyvm i shall eat and enjoy it ≖‿≖


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> get to see the boyfriend again so i'll try and finish as much of these as possible tonight cause im probably not going to be on a lot the next two days~



ooooh have fun with him c: i'm seeing my loser again on tuesday so i'm happy eeee ♥


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

@Virals you're going ball to the wall with them pixels. I wish I could make you some coffee. Lol. Bump for ya.


----------



## Virals (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> @Virals you're going ball to the wall with them pixels. I wish I could make you some coffee. Lol. Bump for ya.


lmfao thank you 

Been with the boyfriend the past 2 days but it's time to get back to work woooo


----------

